# Umfangreiches Tutorial



## Panzer_57 (10. Jul 2007)

Hi an alle,

ich suche ein Umfangreiches Java-Tutorial über GUI-Programmierung und Datenbanken. Weiß da jemand vl was?

danke gleich mal

mfg Panzer


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (10. Jul 2007)

Hast Du hier schon geschaut?

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/reallybigindex.html
http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/index.html
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/


----------



## mikachu (10. Jul 2007)

@P3AC3MAK3R

der erste link ist ja ne richtige goldgrube 
der ist richtig gut, da richtig viel 

thx


----------



## Panzer_57 (10. Jul 2007)

Sry hab vergessen es sollte nicht so theoretisch sein und auch nicht englisch.
Ich möchte es einfach schnell lernen


----------



## mikachu (10. Jul 2007)

Panzer_57 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...und auch nicht englisch...


jaja  siehe deine signatur... nix english ???:L


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2007)

@mika.fhdw

Genau deswegen die Empfehlung mit deiner Signatur :lol:

@Panzer

Was besseres als Java ist auch nur eine Insel gibts nicht (kostenlos)!


----------



## mikachu (10. Jul 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @mika.fhdw
> Genau deswegen die Empfehlung mit deiner Signatur :lol:



hab ich doch geändert :roll:
und im englischen versteht man das zwar nicht immer auf anhieb, man lernt es aber dadurch nicht schneller, aber tiefer 
in this case... read as many english books as possible :###


----------



## Panzer_57 (10. Jul 2007)

ok dann werd ich mich da durcharbeiten müssen.

@mika.fhdw
gut erkannt meine signatur is englisch :toll: 
aber das is ein liedtext. ich kann englisch, aber nicht so gut das ich ein tutorial machen möchte.


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2007)

mika.fhdw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag ja nix dagegen. Wollte das nur nochmal an einem aktuellen Beispiel verdeutlichen  .


----------



## mikachu (10. Jul 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich sag ja nix dagegen. Wollte das nur nochmal an einem aktuellen Beispiel verdeutlichen  .



aber mit aktuell hat das nix mehr zu tun, da es ja geändert worden war ist sein tat ???:L egal :lol:


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2007)

Na, net deine Signatur, sondern dass es hier einfach viele gibt, die (leider) kein oder nur unzureichend Englisch können.


----------



## mikachu (10. Jul 2007)

hmm...
aber "Threads" muss ich nicht übersetzen, oder was sagst du dazu? ???:L

oder durch "Themen" im singular substituieren


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2007)

:lol: ... ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es hier einige Script-Kiddies gibt, die sofort wiesen was Threads sind, aber gar nichts mit "Themen" anfangen können.


----------

